# Tuckerman's Ravine



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Being from the northeast there isn't much in terms of backcountry riding around here. Then, I thought.. I wonder if I could hike up Mt. Washington and sure enough after some research I found a pretty decent spot. Now I'm just curious to hear if anyone has any experience at Tuckerman's and if it's worth the hike.

edit: I realized I posted this in the wrong place, and not sure how to move it. Should be Backcountry Travel.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I was considering doing the hike this past May. But, never got around to it. 

The forum below is dedicated to hiking/skiing/riding Mt. Washington and Tuckerman's Ravine. 

T4T Forums - Tuckerman Ravine NH - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## jadubbs (Mar 14, 2011)

*I was looking to go to Tuck also*

Do you have any advice? I was also considering going to Tuckerman's Ravine this winter. If you are looking for someone to go with, I live in Brooklyn.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I am thinking of starting to take the plunge with some gear and practice this year and the goal of making some trips next year. There are actually quite a few areas.. Tucks being one of the better known. There is a hilarious video of a girl losing it at Tucks on YouTube. 

The EastCoast thread at TGR is a good place to look for some info. Also check out this blog : Nor'Easter Backcountry: Backcountry Ski Trip Reports

These dudes post a lot and have recommended Mt. Cardigan (NH), Greylock (MA), and The Sherburne Trail (NH) for first time tours. 

There is a Lost Ski Area near me in Jersey that is part of the county park system where I have heard people have earned turns before. If we get a winter with enough snow I may give it a look. I know the park decently but not the area that used to be a ski area.

Also might pick up this book. AMC Best Backcountry Skiing in the Northeast - Appalachian Mountain Club


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldn't take Tuckerman's ravine too lightly. There is very serious avalanche danger there during the winter season. 

Tends to be safer in the spring , but the danger still exists.

There are quite a few other spots here in the NE if you look around.


----------



## jadubbs (Mar 14, 2011)

*Tucks*

Are there any guides that will take me to Tucks? The whole avalanche thing is concerning. I dont have a ton of experience in avalanche country but I do have some equipment. I am definitely looking to find some good backcountry spots in the NE. Any other places you can suggest?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

2011-03-19 Skier-triggered avalanche in Lip.wmv - YouTube

Tuckerman Ravine Avalanche 03-26-2011 - YouTube

Tucks skier triggers avalanche then bites it. - YouTube
The idiocy of this one is astounding. You know what the best sign is that there could be avalanche danger? Recent avalanche activity.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

jadubbs said:


> Are there any guides that will take me to Tucks? The whole avalanche thing is concerning. I dont have a ton of experience in avalanche country but I do have some equipment. I am definitely looking to find some good backcountry spots in the NE. Any other places you can suggest?


I know there is Cloudsplitter guides in the Adirondak region, not sure how far they travel, but I am sure there are other guide companies around. There are quite a few spots in the White and Green mountains as well.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I do Tuckermans every April (usually first weekend) with a decent sized group. I missed last year due to the crappy winter and injury, but I personally would not do the Ravine in winter. The Sherburne trail would be great after a nice dump though. You can take the Tuckerman trail up, which is groomed, and ride the Sherburne down from HoJo's (close to 2000 vertical feet). You can also mess around in Hillmans highway, but I have no experience there. I usually do the lip in bowl, but I take the advice of the day from the ski patrol. I finally have a helmet camera, so I hope the weather is good this Spring.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Jadubbs, take a read through that blog I linked. Lots of trip reports there form popular and some less popular NE spots. They haven't gotten into NY but I know people tour Mt Marcy. Mansfield/Stowe also has a ton of BC. I have ridden some of the slack areas at Stowe with a friend who grew up going to the mountain but its been a while.

Efilnikufesin makes the point about Tucks, winter as you can see from the youtube links can be scary with just weather let alone avalanche risk. Mt Washington weather is no joke.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> 2011-03-19 Skier-triggered avalanche in Lip.wmv - YouTube
> 
> Tuckerman Ravine Avalanche 03-26-2011 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Damn they were just laughing about an avalanche:blink::icon_scratch:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Damn they were just laughing about an avalanche:blink::icon_scratch:


Unfortunately many people who go there do not take the danger seriously enough. Usually why at least one or a few people usually get carted out on a helicopter during spring weekends.

It's a fun place, just don't underestimate it as many do in the youtube vids.

Edit: Spring weekdays are the best time to hit it, will only find a couple other people there if anyone besides the rangers.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've never hiked it before but I'm considering it this year. I've been riding more downhill over the last few years so I'm starting to catch the Tuck bug. If anyone's interested in getting a group together in April I'm down.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Tucks is great - not sure of your backcountry ability level but if you want to "experience" Tucks easily I'd go late March/early April. Warmer temps and the snowpack has usually calmed down by then. 

I've done Tucks a few times - I find it really fun that first weekend of April on a weekend (yes, a weekend). It can get busy but I love it - it turns into a little bit of a party , people lug up a few cans of beer and if the weather's good you can hike and ride the bowl as many times as you want. Once you're tired, sit back and watch others coming down. There's usually lots of hooting and hollering as people come down - a few even drop the cliff or two thats sitting in the middle of the bowl. 

Its not that same as more hardcore backcountry but its still an experience - probably one of the only places in the world where that many people congregate for that reason.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I forget the name of it but there's a documentary on Tuck's floating around. I'm sure if you google it you'll find it. It's definitely more of a group atmosphere than any other back country area. I've never done it myself but everything I've ever heard or read is that you should stay away in the winter and go in the spring.

It does look like a good time and PSI, if I can get my back in order and lose some of the lazy weight I've put on over the last couple of years you may have to take me up.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

1st weekend of April, Jets fans welcome....Saturday Tux/Sunday Wildcat. I can't do the two days in a row hiking to the bowl, but I thought about it two years ago when the weather was perfect.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Avalanche on Mt Washington reported yesterday.. Huntington Ravine

3 people injured in avalanche on Mt. Washington - WCAX.COM Local Vermont News, Weather and Sports-


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, the Tux trip is on for Saturday April 7th. It’s shaping up to be a pretty good Spring, so being able to ride all the way back down to the trail head is a good possibility. I am not a big fan of hiking out. The group I tag along with are pretty much all skiers except for one other guy, so it would be cool to get some more snowboarders in the mix. He’s also not a big fan of the 50 degree pitch off the lip, so I am usually on my own once we get to the bowl. Places in N. Conway are dirt cheap this time a year, so if there is any interest perhaps we can get a small group from the forum together and meet up. Some of the group does the bowl on Sunday as well, but I head off to Wildcat instead. This thread may be better served in the meets and events forum, but we’ll see.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Psi - What time do you start your hike up?


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Keep an eye on those avy conditions, has been up and down lately with this unusual March weather. Today isn't too bad moderate to low, but as of yesterday there was still considerable to moderate risk. Hopefully get yourself a semi warm week to solidify it.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Psi - What time do you start your hike up?


Start around 8:00-8:30am

As far as the conditions go I would say most of the time in April the risk is low to moderate, which is the threshold I work under. I am by no means a backcountry expert, so I heed the advice of the rangers and go from there. Hopefully the weather will be good, but you never know what you are going to get on Mt. Washington. As many of you know, up until recently, it held the record for the highest recorded wind speed, which is some ridiculous number north of 200mph.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Psi-Man said:


> Well, the Tux trip is on for Saturday April 7th. It’s shaping up to be a pretty good Spring, so being able to ride all the way back down to the trail head is a good possibility. I am not a big fan of hiking out. The group I tag along with are pretty much all skiers except for one other guy, so it would be cool to get some more snowboarders in the mix. He’s also not a big fan of the 50 degree pitch off the lip, so I am usually on my own once we get to the bowl. Places in N. Conway are dirt cheap this time a year, so if there is any interest perhaps we can get a small group from the forum together and meet up. Some of the group does the bowl on Sunday as well, but I head off to Wildcat instead. This thread may be better served in the meets and events forum, but we’ll see.


I might be interested, but don't know how much shape I'm in for the hike. Haven't been hiking at all this winter. We'll have to see. I'm not a 2 day bowl hiker either.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm def interested. I'm going to see if I can find a buddy to split a room. If not I might consider driving up in the morning. N. Conway is about 2 hours away.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Sleep in your car. If you're cool about it, the Pinkham Notch staff usually look the other way as long as you're quiet and not being a nuisance. (E.g. best bet is to roll in anytime after 8 PM, shut the car off and go to sleep).

If they kick you out (_which they've done to me before, first time was because I was with a large group and a few of them were being obnoxious and loud, the second was because it was the middle of the summer and I don't think they like people sleeping in their car's then_) take a right out of the PN parking lot and drive about 100 yards down the road - there's an overflow lot where the never check. I've seen people pitch tents there before...


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

bamfb2 said:


> I might be interested, but don't know how much shape I'm in for the hike. Haven't been hiking at all this winter. We'll have to see. I'm not a 2 day bowl hiker either.


I take my time and go at my own pace. I average about 1.75 hours to HoJo's, but people do it much quicker. We usually wait there, grab a bite, and get the group assembled again, then head up to the base of the bowl. That's about another 45 minutes, usually. Then that's when the real fun begins...


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

From the Mt Washington Avalanche Center....

It ain’t over until the…..well you know the rest. Winter keeps producing and this last weather maker is no exception. 9+” of snow with extreme winds for 2 days did quite a job filling in the Ravines and giving us some good avalanches. *Winds between 100-127mph* for hours on end not only moved new snow into lee areas but also eroded alpine snow to send large volumes into the eastern flanks of Washington.

This weekend is looking pretty good, but that wind can be brutal as you can see...anyone making any last minute plans chime in.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Psi-Man said:


> From the Mt Washington Avalanche Center....
> 
> It ain’t over until the…..well you know the rest. Winter keeps producing and this last weather maker is no exception. 9+” of snow with extreme winds for 2 days did quite a job filling in the Ravines and giving us some good avalanches. *Winds between 100-127mph* for hours on end not only moved new snow into lee areas but also eroded alpine snow to send large volumes into the eastern flanks of Washington.
> 
> This weekend is looking pretty good, but that wind can be brutal as you can see...anyone making any last minute plans chime in.


Do they set charges at Tuckerman? Or do they let it stand au natural?

Also, I'd never want to be these guys. This looks fucking miserable (linked by Linville earlier in the thread):

Stupid guys on a stupid day to be hiking Tucks


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Psi-Man said:


> From the Mt Washington Avalanche Center....
> 
> It ain’t over until the…..well you know the rest. Winter keeps producing and this last weather maker is no exception. 9+” of snow with extreme winds for 2 days did quite a job filling in the Ravines and giving us some good avalanches. *Winds between 100-127mph* for hours on end not only moved new snow into lee areas but also eroded alpine snow to send large volumes into the eastern flanks of Washington.
> 
> This weekend is looking pretty good, but that wind can be brutal as you can see...anyone making any last minute plans chime in.


Got your PM. Looks like Tucks forcast is calling for 10-20mph winds and clear skies for Saturday. I have a buddy who said he was interested so I'm waiting on word from him. If he's in I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

bamfb2 said:


> Do they set charges at Tuckerman? Or do they let it stand au natural?
> 
> Also, I'd never want to be these guys. This looks fucking miserable (linked by Linville earlier in the thread):
> 
> Stupid guys on a stupid day to be hiking Tucks


natures course, definitely no explosives.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Gonna be COLD on Saturday. Layer up.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like human triggered avalanches will be likely for the upcoming several days. Steeper slopes have had many naturals. Be safe out there.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Weather was brutal cold and windy, but otherwise bluebird skies. Crowds were low because it was basically like the middle of winter. Shot a lot of video on my Contour, I'll have to see how it looks. I saw about 10-15 split boards out there, which was good to see. One guy coming up saw my Premier and stopped to chat for a bit, he was on an Voile split, but was in the marker for the SL split. I had no chance of keeping up as he skinned right up Tuckerman trail. That is the way to travel, I would love to get one, but it did get me thinking of possibly doing my own with one of my older boards I have hanging around. When "Spring" finally arrives up there it's going to be good well into May, but for now there is still plenty of loose powder to be had.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Psi-Man said:


> Weather was brutal cold and windy, but otherwise bluebird skies. Crowds were low because it was basically like the middle of winter. Shot a lot of video on my Contour, I'll have to see how it looks. I saw about 10-15 split boards out there, which was good to see. One guy coming up saw my Premier and stopped to chat for a bit, he was on an Voile split, but was in the marker for the SL split. I had no chance of keeping up as he skinned right up Tuckerman trail. That is the way to travel, I would love to get one, but it did get me thinking of possibly doing my own with one of my older boards I have hanging around. When "Spring" finally arrives up there it's going to be good well into May, but for now there is still plenty of loose powder to be had.


Would love to see some of that vid. Looks like the Tucks season will be backed up a few weeks? I know that's happening all over VT. Killington was mid Feb conditions on Saturday.

Excuse my ignorance of Tuckerman and splitting (I plan to get into the former this year, and the latter next). Can you skin to the top? Or is it just the access trail? I got the impression that it was too vertical not to boot it.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea, Spring season is definitely extended this year at Tux.

Well, you definitely can split up to HoJo's (1st and longest phase). From there to the bowl you can still do it, depending on which way you go, but most people are booting from there. Although, I saw a guy on skis skinning right over the rocks, etc. on the main trail up to the bowl. Obviously in the bowl you are booting. I leave my pack at the base and use the board as climbing device. I passed a couple of boarders who had the boards on their backs and were having a hell of a time with the wind and trying to get a footing in the real hard pack stuff. I am also not accustomed to riding with gear on my back, something that is a little disconcerting on +40 degree slopes. I climbed through a few sections of 1-2 feet of pow in the right gulley, so I was going to make damn sure I was hitting that on the way down. For me, it was something different as I am used to doing it in "Spring" conditions. I would love to get back up there this Spring. If I lived closer I would do it more often and have all the proper gear.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I've hiked Tucks a couple of times in the spring when there's nothing else to ride. It's a pretty long hike. I love hiking tho. Careful of exposed rocks I hear too many stories of people breaking bones since there's no run out.. just steep to rock. If it's hard and slippery sliding into them is a big threat and the crevaces are very dangerous. A lot of underground (under snow) water drainage.. gets sketchy. Fun tho! and pretty! Check the reports


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Tuckerman's is looking good this weekend...mid 50's a sunny for Saturday. 

Anyone else planning on heading up anytime soon/how are the conditions?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

best condition reports IMO are at Mount Washington Avalanche Center


----------

